# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  أشتــاق ][ ولكــــن ][ تؤلمنـــي الذكريات‏

## اريام الدلوعة

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــة ،،


] البـــــداية ::

قبـــل الحــــب
{ يجـــب أن تفهـــم قلبـــك قبل أن تبـــني الحـــب فيه ..



في جعبتي ذكريات ..

أشتاق لها كلما غابت دقيقه لِمَ لا وهي تحمل أجمع لحظات حياتي ..

سطرت صفحاتي وأبدع قلمي لمجرد وجود ذكرياته ..

سطرت صفحاتي من أجله ..

بحت بمشاعري للجميع من أجله ..

أبدعت من أجله ..

ولكــن هو لايرى ماذا فعلت من أجله ..

يظل القلب يراقب حركاته من بعيد ..

يود الإقتراب .. ولكــن هناك حاجز كبير وضعه القــدر ..

لِمَ يقسو علينا هذا الزمن ؟

هل لأننا أحببنا بصدق ؟

أم ماذا ؟

من البدايه لماذا أحببنا ؟

هل نحن من يسيطر على هذا الحب الذي ينمو ؟

إن - الله عز وجل - جعل الحـــب فطره يعيشها كل إنسان ..

الحاقد يحــب .. المتكبــر يحــب .. الفقيـــر يحــب .. الغنـــي يحـــب ..

الجميـــع يحـــب ..

هل بإمكاننا أن نحطم معنى الحـــب في ذاتنا ؟

بعـــض النـــاس يصلــون لمرحلة الجنون عندما يفقدون من أحبهم قلبهم ..

هنـــاك من قـــال ::

][ من جـــنَّ بالحــــب فهو عاقــــل ومن جـــنَّ بغيـــره فهو مجنــــون ][

لمـــاذا لانعيـــش جميعنا مع من نحب ؟

لماذا نحب بصمـــت ؟

ليس بمقدورنا عندما نشتـــاق أن نراهم ..

لماذا ؟
لماذا فقط نحصـــل على الذكـــريات؟ 

لمــاذا نبوح ثم نعانـــي من فراقـــهم 

الفــــراق شي صعـــب جداً

صعب أن تفـــارق شخص غطاه التـــراب والأصعب أن تفـــارق شخـــص يعيش في هذه الدنيا ولكــن لاتجده أمامك..

تحــب .. تبــوح .. تشتـــاق .. تنتظــر اللقـــاء .. ثم يأتي الفـــراق .. تظل الذكريـــات ..

تخنـــقك العـــبره عندمـــا تمـــر أجمـــل اللحظات أمامك في شريط مغلق لا يمكــــن تجديـــده ..

أحــــــب وأشتـــاق ولو تقدمــــت وشرحـــت مافي داخلـــــي آلمتني ذكرياتي ..

الصمـــــت في بعض الأحيان راحه بدلاً من الــــبوح ..

أشتاق ولكـــن لمـــاذا أشتـــاق ولا أراه ..

أشتـــــاق ولكــــن أعجــــز عن البـــوح ..

أشتـــاق ولكـــن تؤلمنــــي الذكريــات ..

أشتــــاق ولكـــن أتمنـــى أن لا أشتـــاق ..


:: النهـــــاية[ 

بعـــد الفــــراق} 

تعـــلم أن القــدر هو الذي يحكم ..هـــل يكتــمل الحب أم يتوقف !



[:: همســـــه "

₪ :: من يحــــب ][ يحــــب ][ للأبــد .. حتى ولو قست عليـــه الدنيـــا

 :: ₪

تحياتي لكم وامنياتي





أختكم ...

----------


## zman_h

الحكمة تسقط امواج عليك   الدرر تتجمع عند فاهك انفاسك عطور والحب لديكي ابتسامة تشرق على اضواء المساجد    ولا تقيسيها ببطرس ولا بابا يوحنا امامك علي  واخرة الحجة (ع)


وامام شفتيك قولي ماشاء اللة واللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ابن القـدس

تسلم الايادي

رائعة

الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورين على الزيارة والمشاركة معي 
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## Taka

*يزاج الله ألف خير اختي*
*تحياتي* 
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووو اختنا الغالية على الكلمات الجميلة
الله لا يحرمنا من جديد
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــــــــــــــــــلموووووو على الطرح الح ــــــــــــــــــلوو ...* 

*يـــــــــــــعطيكـ ربي ألـــــــــــــــــف عــــــــــآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـــ ...* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتـــــــــوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

مشكورين على الزيارة 
ويعطيكم العافية

----------

